# Audi Q7 Takes Top Ranking in 2008 SmartGreen Index



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HERNDON, Va., Oct 9, 2008 - The Audi Q7 luxury sport-utility vehicle earned the highest rating in its category under a new consumer sentiment index aimed at identifying the smartest “green” choices available to U.S. consumers.
* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 Takes Top Ranking in 2008 SmartGreen Index ([email protected])*

What makes the Q7 so green when it gets only 14 mpg?








Maybe when the TDI gets here but until then the title should go to the Lexus RX400h.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 Takes Top Ranking in 2008 SmartGreen Index (QUATTR0)*

I don't know how u drive, but I got about 18/19 mpg overall. For an over 5000 lbs vehicle, it's quite efficient and green.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 Takes Top Ranking in 2008 SmartGreen Index (darien)*

Around town I get about 14 mpg, but I average 20-21 mpg on the highway. Overall about 17 mpg.
My best on the highway has been 24 mpg!


----------

